# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja ja uutisia Turun seudun liikenteestä - kesä 2017

## tsv56

Pääsiäisen keltaisia Volvo telejä ja pätkempiä Volvoja valmiina ajoon L-S Liikennelinjoille. Vielä ilman numeroita.

----------


## eemeli113

> Pääsiäisen keltaisia Volvo telejä ja pätkempiä Volvoja valmiina ajoon L-S Liikennelinjoille. Vielä ilman numeroita.


Kuinka monta näitä on, ja montako niistä on telejä ja 2-akselisia?

----------


## tsv56

Kymmenen oli tuossa rivissä. Kaksi 2-akselista mikäli oikein havannoin.

----------


## rheino

Tänään havaittu föli-väreissä Mynäliikenteen nimellä varustettu bussi. Tuli vastaan 8-tiellä, enkä ehtinyt muuta havaitsemaan paitsi numero oikeassa etukulmassa 2.

----------


## jltku

> Kuinka monta näitä on, ja montako niistä on telejä ja 2-akselisia?


Tarkennetaan vastausta viikonloppuna Volvon pihalla käyneenä, että siellä on yhdeksän teliä ja yksi kaksiakselinen. LS-Liikennelinjojen bussit odottanevat Paattisten liikenteen (http://ah.turku.fi/tksjlk/2016/0928012x/3443033.htm) alkua syyskuun lopulla.

----------


## 401

Mielenkiintoista kalustoa Paraisten linjalla... https://flic.kr/p/UeL5uU

----------


## Waltsu

SL 974 mainostaa Coca-Colaa, ja Jalo 98 sekä Muurinen 127 mainostavat Tuupin Kyyti-palvelua.

----------


## Waltsu

Lisää mainoskuoseja: Turun Citybus 13 eli Seikkailupuisto.

----------


## Waltsu

Yhdysvaltalaisen taiteilijan Jacob Hashimoton töitä on esillä Wäinö Aaltosen museossa, ja näyttelyä mainostamaan on valjastettu Muurisen 139.

----------


## eemeli113

Turussa alkoi Kyyti-halpataksiliikenne hetki sitten, ja sitä liikennöidään ainakin seuraavilla autoilla:
50 RPT-910, Jalo 14
60 RAI-523, Muurinen 19
70 BPH-621, Nyholm
238 VYX-829, Citybus, sama numero
239 VYX-830, Citybus, sama numero
Autoja voi olla enemmänkin, mutta en nähnyt niitä.


Nyholmin syksyllä Turkubusilta ostettu palokorvausauto 79 on muuttunut palaneen 57:n korvaajaksi, eli se on saanut Väskin kokomainosteipit, ja ajelee erilaisia hotelli- ja parkkiajoja Muurisen 117:n ja Jalon 39:n kanssa.


TuKL:in syksyllä Linkkereiden myöhästymisien takia hankkimat Scalat 90 ja 91 ovat edelleen liikenteessä TuKL:illa. 92 on palannut Citybusin ykköseksi. Tammikuussa palanut TuKL 95 (Citybus 16) löytyi Citybusin tallista pääosin riisuttuna.

----------


## Waltsu

Koska fölikulaari ei valmistunutkaan (eikä rakentamista ole edes aloitettu) Tall Ships Races -tapahtumaan mennessä, niin Föli perusti viideksi päiväksi 19.-23.7. linjan 103 Linnankadun ja Kakolanmäen välille. Linjaa ajetaan kahdella pikkubussilla, ja linjalla on nähty Grandellin 17 ja Nyhomin 64.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tall Ships Racesin ansiosta Turun linjan 1 vuoroväli oli Kauppatorin ja sataman välillä mm. eilen (la 22.7.) vain 5 minuuttia, toisin sanoen sataman päässä oli lisäautoja. Lentoasemalle asti ulottuvalla "oikealla ykkösellä" havaitsin eilen Linkkerit TuKL #35, #36 (jolla meninkin) ja #37.

----------


## jltku

> Tall Ships Racesin ansiosta Turun linjan 1 vuoroväli oli Kauppatorin ja sataman välillä mm. eilen (la 22.7.) vain 5 minuuttia, toisin sanoen sataman päässä oli lisäautoja. Lentoasemalle asti ulottuvalla "oikealla ykkösellä" havaitsin eilen Linkkerit TuKL #35, #36 (jolla meninkin) ja #37.


Kyllä "oikealla ykkösellä" on vuoroja Kauppatorin ja Sataman välillä, kuten linjan normaalista aikataulusta ilmenee: http://www.foli.fi/sites/default/fil...es%C3%A4_1.pdf
Ei pelkästään Lentoaseman ja Sataman väli ole "oikea ykkönen". Tall Ships Races kyllä toi lisävuoroja juurikin Kauppatorin ja Sataman väliseen liikenteeseen ilmeisestä syystä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kyllä "oikealla ykkösellä" on vuoroja Kauppatorin ja Sataman välillä, kuten linjan normaalista aikataulusta ilmenee: http://www.foli.fi/sites/default/fil...es%C3%A4_1.pdf
> Ei pelkästään Lentoaseman ja Sataman väli ole "oikea ykkönen". Tall Ships Races kyllä toi lisävuoroja juurikin Kauppatorin ja Sataman väliseen liikenteeseen ilmeisestä syystä.


Niin, en maininnut havaintoajankohtaa niin tarkasti, että silloin oli keskipäivä eli torilta Tall Ships Races -tapahtumaan menimme n. klo 11.30 ja palattiin sieltä ehkä puolitoista tuntia myöhemmin. Sellaiseen aikaan tämä "oikea ykkönen" ajaa kaikkien aikatauluun merkittyjen lähtöjen osalta sataman ja lentoaseman väliä. Se viiden minuutin vuoroväli torilta satamaan saatiin aikaan juurikin niillä lisäautoilla, joista mainitsin edellisessä kommentissani. Havaitsemani Linkker-bussit eivät olleet näinä lisäautoina, vaan sen hetkisellä "oikealla ykkösellä".

Laivojen lähtö- ja tuloaikojen lähettyvillä on ollut jo vuosia tiheämpi liikenne torin ja sataman välillä. Totta ihmeessä ne lyhyempää osuutta liikennöivät bussit ovat ihan oikeita ykkösiä, mutta havaintohetkellä normaaliin aikatauluun merkityt ykköset ajoivat linjan päästä päähän ja kerroin havaintoni tietenkin sen mukaisesti.

----------


## tkp

Turun ja Uudenkaupungin autotehtaan välinen bussiliikenne saanut hyvän vastaanoton https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9752866

----------


## 401

*http://www.foli.fi/node/471/*: _Koululaislinjaa 83 ei ajeta 15.8.2017 alkaen._

Miksiköhän ei?

----------


## bussitietäjä

Föli värinen sl-autolinjojen scania k230ub scala 4x2 seisoo parkissa vantaalla etelä-suomen-linjaliikenteen varikolla. Lienee tulossa hsl liikenteeseen

----------


## eemeli113

> Föli värinen sl-autolinjojen scania k230ub scala 4x2 seisoo parkissa vantaalla etelä-suomen-linjaliikenteen varikolla. Lienee tulossa hsl liikenteeseen


Paattisten-Jäkärlän soppariin riittää nykyinen kalusto syyskuun loppuun saakka. Sen jälkeen vapautuu lisää.

----------


## Miska

> Föli värinen sl-autolinjojen scania k230ub scala 4x2 seisoo parkissa vantaalla etelä-suomen-linjaliikenteen varikolla. Lienee tulossa hsl liikenteeseen


Maanantaina alkavaan HSL-liikenteeseen tuli koko kalusto uutena, muutama vara-autokin. Tiettävästi jokunen vanhempi auto on kuitenkin siirretty muualta hätävaraksi.

----------


## Waltsu

> *http://www.foli.fi/node/471/*: _Koululaislinjaa 83 ei ajeta 15.8.2017 alkaen._
> 
> Miksiköhän ei?


Koska kulkijoita ei enää ole. Pansion seudun lapset käyvät nykyään yläkouluaan Hansakadulla Topeliuksen koulussa.

----------


## Waltsu

Nyholmin 52 on alkanut edistää ruotsalaisten koottavien huonekalujen myyntiä.

Turun linja-autoaseman pysäkkipari Aninkaistenkadulla (nrot 19 ja 41) on nimetty uudelleen: entinen nimi _Linja-autoasema - Linjebilstation_ on vaihtunut nimeksi _Turun linja-autoasema - Åbo busstation._

----------


## zige94

> *http://www.foli.fi/node/471/*: _Koululaislinjaa 83 ei ajeta 15.8.2017 alkaen._
> 
> Miksiköhän ei?


Kuljin kevään töihin 83:lla Vienola-Länsikeskus ja molemmat aamun vuorot olivat typötyhjiä, 5-15 vuorosta riippuen. Iltapäivällä takaisin päin oli vielä hiljasempaa, välillä jopa olin ainoana matkustajana. Syynä juurikin Waltsun mainitsema. Sen sijaan linjan 12 vuorot juuri ennen koulupäivän alkua ovat olleet seisomalastissa jo Härkämäestä lähdettäessä viidennellä pysäkillä (Aunelantie).

----------


## 401

> Koska kulkijoita ei enää ole. Pansion seudun lapset käyvät nykyään yläkouluaan Hansakadulla Topeliuksen koulussa.


Kiitos tiedosta  :Smile:

----------

